# FET after a successful first cycle



## LadyMoonie (Nov 4, 2005)

My DH and I are now considering trying a FET after having twins on our first cycle of ICSI.

I know there are no guarantees in tx but I wondered if the stats were higher for a successful FET after a pregnancy?  We are most likely (if no natural BFP in the meantime) going to have an unmedicated transfer.  My thoughts are that once I had the embies in last time, my body did seem to know what to do with them.  Our initial problems leading to ICSI were male factor but they discovered during my first scan that I also have polycistic ovaries.

Realistically though, I will be the best part of 5 years older and nearing 40.  I want to discuss with my clinic if they would recommend going unmedicated or go all out due to my age.

My clinic (Guys) told me today that their standards for freezing are quite high so the snow babies we have should all be good quality but I know that this doesn't mean they will necessarily survive the thawing process.  I want to find out if they would be willing to thaw a couple at a time so we would hopefully get the best of the bunch.

I'm not sure that there is a point to this post as we aren't absolutely sure we will go ahead with further treatment but I wondered if I could hold on to a glimmer of hope that our chances might be higher than average having had a successful treatment before.

TIA


----------



## trinity (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi Lady..... We had a bfp afer ICSI treatment.  7 eggs were frozen (were advised they  were not good enough to keep but we insisted)
We had FET in Feb.  2 embies out of our 7 were defrosted ( our hosp defrosts 2 at a time, so we still have 5 left).  They survived and actually achieved a higher grade than the egg which resulted in our son being born.  Sadly after the 2ww we got a bfn.  So it appears to be a bit like russian roulette, no guarantees.  We are going to have FET again during my Sept cycle.  

Congrats on your 2 adorable twins.  They will give you the inspiration to try again.... God knows we need it because of the toll it takes on body and mind.

Take care..

Trin
x


----------



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi Tia, I did quite a bit of research about FET prior to having it and found some information saying a medicated cycle offered more chance of a BFP than an unmedicated, but then other information saying unmedicated was better as the body produced all the relevant hormones when the embryo was accepted. Who knows ultimately  
We were given a 20% chance of success with FET as I am 39 and we are using frozen sperm from my DP's Open TESE and we had an unmedicated cycle so if this works then I will truly start believing in miracles  
I know you are looking for hope in that if your body has already been through a pregnancy then it would surely know what to do and I can understand your theory but I doubt any clinic or consultant would be able to offer you better odds than the normal statistic for FET. I would just go for it.....
My clinic only offer unmedicated and I have to say that it was totally stress free and nice to know I wasn't pumping a load of hormones and sh*t into my system. They defrosted 2 of my 3 frosties and they both survived so I can only hope that they were hardy as the sperm has now been frozen and defrosted twice! One was still an 8 cell and one had dropped to a 7 cell. We still have a 6 cell frozen. 
If it fails then we know it is due to my aged old eggs and we are going on the donor egg waiting list for our 3rd and final ICSI attempt.
Good luck and you twins look gorgeous   nvb xxx


----------



## LadyMoonie (Nov 4, 2005)

Thank you for the replies 

I realistically do know that there are no guarantees.  It's so hard trying to decide if we should do this or not but I am really starting to feel an ache to have another child.  I wish it was more simple for all of us.

Good luck to both of you with your FET's xx


----------



## Hils (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Tia 

I also have mild PCOS and our main problem was put down to male factor as well.
We had a few rounds of ICSI (including FET) before we finally had success, with a DD born in July 2008.  We had 4 frozen embies from that cycle and started medicated FET in August this year.

When we were deciding how many embies to have replaced we asked the consultant whether we had a higher chance of success from the frosties given the 'batch' had a good track record.  She said it was something to consider but didn't really commit.  Plus we had two embies replaced last time and only one developed so we decided it probably didn't make much difference.

I guess the decision is slightly different for you given you have such a good track record (gorgeous twins!)

We decided to have two embies put back.  The frosties were frozen on day 2 so they could be thawed on the day of replacement.  We were told that they would thaw two and if either didn't survive then they would thaw more, until they had two suitable for replacement (or ran out of embies).  Luckily, the first two both survived well so they left the other two for next time.  
We had ET on 20 August and got a BFP on 4 Sept 2009.

I know it's really early stage and we've had the horrible upset of bad news at the eight week scan once before (blighted ovum) so I'm trying not to get too excited but so far so good 

I was preparing myself for the long haul of treatment again so if this does work out I'll be thrilled! It kind of feels too good to be true at the moment

Good luck - if you decide to go ahead, I really hope it works for you too.

H xx


----------



## da1sy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi I got my darling son on my third icsi, and had three frosties - just had Fet with two surviving embies and yesterday got a BFP! V early days and very cautious but it is hopeful...

Good luck x


----------



## fiddlesticks (May 10, 2009)

Hi LadyMoonie

I am also trying to conceive again after my first IVF treatment resulted in a BFP and a beautiful baby bod.

I was 41 in July. I Had an unmedicated FET transfer in May with a BFN then we had a break

We started trying to conceive around 9 years ago really so it's taken a long time to get to this point. But I must say through all the pain, suffering and heartache, if it does eventually work it's worth it in the end. I never thought it would work I just hoped it would.

Anyway, because of my age my Hospital want to do a medicated cycle as I'm getting on.  So here I am 2 day until transfer of 2  2-3 day snowbabies on a medicated cycle. I will let you know how I get on.

I am thawing 6 this time as we have 12 left and we are only having a maximum of 3 goes and then we will call it quites and thank our lucky stars.  I think in the end a lot goes down to luck.


----------

